# Programm für Wartungsplanung (oder Excel, VB,...)



## olitheis (16 Januar 2008)

Hallo,
ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Programm oder Software, die die Instandhaltung bzw. Wartung von Anlagen etwas vereinfacht. Als Beispiel: die Kohlebürsten eines DC-Motors sollen alle 5000h geprüft werden. Ich stelle mir das so vor, dass ich von dem Programm 30 Wochen nach der letzten Kontrolle erinnert werde. Bei dieser Kontrolle werden die Kohlebürsten überprüft, und die Länge gemessen und festgehalten. Luxus wäre natürlich, wenn ein Alarm angezeigt würde im Falle der Unterschreitung (bei Eingabe) einer Festgelegten Minimallänge. Wenn es so etwas in dieser Art schon fertig gibt, wäre das natürlich prima. Aber auch lösungen in Excel oder VB o.ä. wären nicht schlecht. Wobei ich sagen muss, dass ich mit VB noch nicht viel gearbeitet habe, würde mich aber sehr interessieren.
Danke schonmal
Oli


----------



## zotos (16 Januar 2008)

Ich empfehle die Forensuche das Thema hatten wir zwar noch nicht sooo... oft aber da gab es schon zwei, drei Threads dazu.

hier z.B.: http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=15934


----------

